# Anyone got I-Level yet?



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

As title, anyone got it up and running?

I'm pondering over it but the initial cost (Basically to control the suspension from a little further away) and the cost of shipping to the UK is making me wonder if it's really worth it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, Jared (ovrwrkd) installed one today with great success. It's a very cool addition to the e-level!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

its a little pricey to control your presets remotely but it looks so cool. I personally always wanted to control my air ride with the phone.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> its a little pricey to control your presets remotely but it looks so cool. I personally always wanted to control my air ride with the phone.


It's a pretty sweet setup, the range and response is much better than my remotes. The ideal e-level setup would be the i-level and rocker switch, completely hidden inside, phone has all the controls of the touch pad and the remotes. :beer:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> It's a pretty sweet setup, the range and response is much better than my remotes.


So it has greater range than the key fob? How does it handle the Wifi connections. Like if your phone is connected to your home Wifi, do you need to disconnect and connect the i-level? How about when your driving, the phone will probably be connected to the i-level WIFI, can u still have cellular internet access?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> It's a pretty sweet setup, the range and response is much better than my remotes. The ideal e-level setup would be the i-level and rocker switch, completely hidden inside, phone has all the controls of the touch pad and the remotes. :beer:


Thank you for hitting home the point which I've been trying to make since we pre-ordered the i-Levels. :heart:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> So it has greater range than the key fob? How does it handle the Wifi connections. Like if your phone is connected to your home Wifi, do you need to disconnect and connect the i-level? How about when your driving, the phone will probably be connected to the i-level WIFI, can u still have cellular internet access?


From what I know so far, it creates it own wifi, hotspot basically, that links to your phone, password protected of course. You have to switch from your home wifi to I-level I believe. It was a customers car so I didn't connect it to the house internet to test that out. The info I have to date suggested that you can still surf the web, it may disconnect the ilevel. I'm not 100% on all the workings and quirks just yet. Mine should be in end of this week when I'm done with my wire tuck. I'll play with it, since I usually daily my mkv, and see what kind of feedback I can come up with


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

OVRWRKD said:


> It's a pretty sweet setup, the range and response is much better than my remotes. The ideal e-level setup would be the i-level and rocker switch, completely hidden inside, phone has all the controls of the touch pad and the remotes. :beer:


My plan exactly when I ordered my E-Level w/ Rocker back in June. Easy control to pre-sets with the hardwired Rocker switch, full control with phone if needed. Overall cost only marginally more than E-Level w/ touchpad, and cheaper overall than touchpad + wireless remotes.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Be good to hear feedback, just for info I guess. I think I'm gonna have to leave it myself, I think there will be around $150 just in damn import tax.  on top of the shipping/initial outlay.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Mine wont be here till Wednesday...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> My plan exactly when I ordered my E-Level w/ Rocker back in June. Easy control to pre-sets with the hardwired Rocker switch, full control with phone if needed. Overall cost only marginally more than E-Level w/ touchpad, and cheaper overall than touchpad + wireless remotes.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Rocker + i-Level is only $50 more than purchasing JUST the touchpad.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

CAan you control the car, when the ignition is on with the i-level?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i cant wait for the v2 version to come out then i can pretty much tuck away my controller and never have to use it


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i cant wait for the v2 version to come out then i can pretty much tuck away my controller and never have to use it


That would be sweet


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have mine up and running!



Very simple install. 



Unplug your touchpad harness at the ecu. 

Plug the wifi module into the ecu. 

Plug your controller into the wifi module. 



Download the app

On the iphone/ipad, go to Setting-wifi, and connect to the "ilevel" connection



Lauch the app. 



With the key on, you have full control of everything. Corner control, presets, front or rear controls, and full dump. 



With the key off(key fob mode), you have access to presets and full dump.



Observations:



If you add a password, you may need to set that password in the settings versus the app.












The " keep alive " setting here is helpful, as app will sleep if no activity(driving). 



Killing the app and or reconnecting to the wifi, generally resolve any issues. 



Texting, phone, music, bluetooth, all work fine while the app is running. 





Overall, great product! Customer service was perfect. Very glad I have it.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

My ilevel hardly ever works. It says its connected but no response from the car. 

Reno says there is an update to the app that's coming out "any day" that should fix this


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> My ilevel hardly ever works. It says its connected but no response from the car.
> 
> Reno says there is an update to the app that's coming out "any day" that should fix this


When does it lose connection? Do you use the stay active?

I am gradually increasing the other activities I use the phone in parallel. 

Bluetooth call - no prob
Bluetooth music- no prob
Text-no prob
Handset call- no prob


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I've had a couple times give me an error saying unable to connect to I-level Wifi. Unplugging the connector and plugging back in seems to fix it.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> I've had a couple times give me an error saying unable to connect to I-level Wifi. Unplugging the connector and plugging back in seems to fix it.


I have now lost connection a couple if times. More scenarios basically. Coming out of bookstore where I had wifi, etc. 

But killing the app and/or reconnecting to the wifi signal always resolves it. Accu-air told me the next update will be on the app store this week and it mitigates that. 

Either way, I resolved those from the phone.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I can't get a connection @ all. I've unplugged the module for a few minutes and reconnected it and still nothing  I've even deleted the app on my iPhone & iPad and reinstalled and still nothing!!! I thought maybe the foil l from my dynamat was causing interference but I moved it to a different location and nothing


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

So u cant see the I-level wifi on the wifi list at all? Make sure your plugs are pushed in all the way.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> So u cant see the I-level wifi on the wifi list at all? Make sure your plugs are pushed in all the way.


That is correct and I had my buddy try with his phone as well and nothing! I unplugged the module and plugged it back in till I heard the connector snap in to make sure everything was tight.. I was so looking forward to getting this working today. Any other suggestions?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> So u cant see the I-level wifi on the wifi list at all? Make sure your plugs are pushed in all the way.


Yeah, the I-Level-xx network should at least be in your list of WIFI networks. It may not auto-connect if another network is connecting first. But you should be able to force it by selecting it. From there it should autoconnect.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

VEE W said:


> That is correct and I had my buddy try with his phone as well and nothing! I unplugged the module and plugged it back in till I heard the connector snap in to make sure everything was tight.. I was so looking forward to getting this working today. Any other suggestions?


I had the same issue with one of the 3 I received, one for me two customers, I don't own three cars on elevel don't worry. But, my module is currently at accuair getting analyzed. It may be an issue with the actual module. I would send Derek at accuair an email telling him your issues to let him know there's more than one out there. Anything I find I'll post up.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> I had the same issue with one of the 3 I received, one for me two customers, I don't own three cars on elevel don't worry. But, my module is currently at accuair getting analyzed. It may be an issue with the actual module. I would send Derek at accuair an email telling him your issues to let him know there's more than one out there. Anything I find I'll post up.


I sent an email and I'll follow up here when I get a response from Accuair...thanks for all your help guys :thumbup:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

Reno replied and he will have a new module to my door Friday..awesome customer service :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

VEE W said:


> Reno replied and he will have a new module to my door Friday..awesome customer service :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Who else forsee 4 pressure sensor in the gauge ports, with reading on the phone? 
Once accuair will have design this addition, it will be the perfect system!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

BBSWagen said:


> Who else forsee 4 pressure sensor in the gauge ports, with reading on the phone?
> Once accuair will have design this addition, it will be the perfect system!


E Level 2.0 Sensor travel readout


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Just an FYI guys... there is an update to the app in the app store. I haven't played with it yet, but hopefully fixes the crashing/freezing issue. :thumbup:*






OVRWRKD said:


> From what I know so far, it creates it own wifi, hotspot basically, that links to your phone, password protected of course. You have to switch from your home wifi to I-level I believe. It was a customers car so I didn't connect it to the house internet to test that out. *The info I have to date suggested that you can still surf the web, it may disconnect the ilevel*. I'm not 100% on all the workings and quirks just yet. Mine should be in end of this week when I'm done with my wire tuck. I'll play with it, since I usually daily my mkv, and see what kind of feedback I can come up with


 


swfloridamk6 said:


> Texting, phone, music, bluetooth, all work fine while the app is running.


Were either of you able to get the web to work? I can't do anything that would normally use wifi... imessages and phone calls/bluetooth work, but I can't get things like Instagram, Facebook, weather apps, etc. to work without turning off wifi. 

I know, I know... "don't instagram and drive"...


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Be good to hear feedback, just for info I guess. I think I'm gonna have to leave it myself, I think there will be around $150 just in damn import tax.  on top of the shipping/initial outlay.


Sorta last second... but I'm leaving for London on Tuesday. If you order one from Open Road Tuning, I could bring it to you......


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

specialkk43 said:


> *Just an FYI guys... there is an update to the app in the app store. I haven't played with it yet, but hopefully fixes the crashing/freezing issue. :thumbup:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured I'll live longer if I stop surfin the net while driving so its really a blessing. Thanks Accuair :laugh:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

specialkk43 said:


> *Just an FYI guys... there is an update to the app in the app store. I haven't played with it yet, but hopefully fixes the crashing/freezing issue. :thumbup:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that on the first release, but not now. 

Iphone 4s on ios6.01


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

got my new module installed and all is working well :thumbup:
here's a lil user info that has helped me as well since mine didn't come with a manual:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

specialkk43 said:


> Sorta last second... but I'm leaving for London on Tuesday. If you order one from Open Road Tuning, I could bring it to you......


Damn, that was very kind of you to offer. Thanks. A shame I didn't see this sooner, but I'm also way up north from London.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone tested the ilevel WiFi signal range if i-level installed in trunk? :screwy::screwy:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I have mine in the spare tire well and it connects maybe 2 out of 15 attempts
I've also had it mounted under vehicle initially to have the same response 
It says unable to join network alot too. Reno @ Accuair has been keeping
in touch with me about it as this is my 2nd module. Has anyone experienced
any intermittent connectivity? Where are others mounting their module?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is in spare area too(never saw that install guide above so did know to do it underneath). 

Mine connects fine. I get the usual device challenges when going from one network type to another. Coffee shop wifi to car wifi, etc. 

Go into settings wifi and manually connect. Only takes a second. Same thing with restarting the app/killing it. 

I do alot of mobile app stuff with my job and these are ios issues not really anything app developers can code for. 

My expectations have been met so far. 

Because I do alot with my iphone, I may pickup a Touch and dedicate that to the car. Leave my Iphone for all the other things.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I have mine inside the trunk as well. Get pretty descent range from it.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

do you have any dynmat in your trunk? I'm wondering if my dynamt is causing my intermittent issue.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine works about 1 out of every 10 times.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Mine works about 1 out of every 10 times.


What problems do encounter with it?


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

Here's a few screenshots of what I get when trying to connect:










This one is with the car running in key fob mode with a full signal from the iLevel module:









On a call with Bluetooth enabled and full wifi signal from the iLevel module:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I get those errors, but I just kill the app and restart it. But like I said, I am starting to think using the phone alot for other things and now this may be too much for the operating system. Might just pick up a Touch for this only. Plenty of used cheap ones on ebay.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I get the same errors whether its my iPhone, ipod touch, or iPad.
I only use one to connect @ time and the results
are always the same.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

rgarjr said:


> What problems do encounter with it?


It doesn't connect most of the time and I'm getting the same error messages from the pics above


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I personally haven't seen those other errors posted above. The only problem I have with mine is every few days it gives me this message and will not allow my iphone to connect to it. Only way to get it working again is to disconnect power to it.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I get that error too all the time, doesn't have to be a few days. I have yet to have it work within a 1- 2 hr window :banghead:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmmm...


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

Mine has been working great for the past week, strange thing is I haven't touched it :screwy:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine has worked a grand total of 3 days since I got it haha. Now I can't get it to connect to the network at all... every time i try i get the same error that someone else was getting saying unable to connect.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I am going to pass on this until they get all the bugs worked out! I have a I pod touch waiting for this for when they do


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

It would be nice if just a handful of the 100's of people that have the iLevel working just fine could chime in here  There will always be those three people that can't seem to get it to work for "unknown" reasons. Here are a few of the factors that may cause the connection difficulties mentioned:



WiFi signal limitation because of restrictive phone cover.
WiFi receiver not being mounted outside of the vehicle.
Multiple devices (phone, ipad, etc) in range and set to connect to local networks automatically.


For detailed installation suggestions, make sure to reference our iLevel Owner's Manual.

In general there will always be a few bugs to work out once a new product gets into the real world. To our satisfaction, the iLevel has been very problem free for the majority of users so far. We do appreciate all feedback, both positive and negative, because we are constantly tweaking the design based on user experiences.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

mines in, hooked up to e level, works great, very quick, seems to dump and fill faster than the aux rocker switch i set up. i do get the connection error every once in a while, hitting retry usually fixes it, if not off/on on the wifi does the trick...

im very pleased 


edit here's a demo: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=563755286968410


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

alexj87 said:


> mines in, hooked up to e level, works great, very quick, seems to dump and fill faster than the aux rocker switch i set up. i do get the connection error every once in a while, hitting retry usually fixes it, if not off/on on the wifi does the trick...
> 
> im very pleased
> 
> ...


wtf i had no idea you already installed it


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha I hadn't. That vid is from about 730 last night.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> wtf i had no idea you already installed it


He didn't... Haha, love you buddy. :heart:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have it outside of your car?


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope. But I think that's only recommended for range purposes.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

This thing works. But is flawed for me. Internet and apps don't work when connected. Ie. no GPS. Does discount itself sometimes. Which could be catastrophic in the wrong circumstance. Accuair needs to release an update or something. Which is a bummer cause all the rest is amazing.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It would be nice if just a handful of the 100's of people that have the iLevel working just fine could chime in here  There will always be those three people that can't seem to get it to work for "unknown" reasons. Here are a few of the factors that may cause the connection difficulties mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

alexj87 said:


> This thing works. But is flawed for me. Internet and apps don't work when connected. Ie. no GPS. Does discount itself sometimes. Which could be catastrophic in the wrong circumstance. Accuair needs to release an update or something. Which is a bummer cause all the rest is amazing.


This is a giant bummer... Sorry buddy.  Let us know if there's anything we can do to help.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

No phone cover. No other devices. And there is no reason that being closer to the unit. Ie not having it out of the car should adversely effect connectivity.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

GRIMwagon said:


> This is a giant bummer... Sorry buddy.  Let us know if there's anything we can do to help.


Thanks but I don't think it has anything to do with the installation. And it's not all bad it does work after hitting retry a few times. But that's like every other time I use it. Not being able to use GPS or apps at the same time is the worst


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

alexj87 said:


> Thanks but I don't think it has anything to do with the installation.


Oh, i know we're good on our end, just letting you know we're here if you need us!


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm gonna call accuair tomorrow. The flaw in their product forces you to look at your phone. Close and open apps. Turn on and off wifi while driving which is irresponsible and unsafe and unacceptable in my eyes. More over apps and GPS do not work while I level is in use also unacceptable. 

This is not to bash the brand. The quality of the rest of my accuair components is tremendous. Seems out of character to have such a poor performing accuair product.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am just using a dedicated IPod Touch for the car. I just think my Iphone is already doing alot considering Nav, Bluetooth Streaming, calls, and an occasional(at the stoplight).


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea I consider that but it's not advertised with a caveat of needing a dedicated idevice. 

And how much do you gain over a traditional touch pad if you've got an iPod touch cabled to a charger? The ability to stand outside your car with it once in a blue moon?


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

swfloridamk6 said:


> I am just using a dedicated IPod Touch for the car.


Actually not a bad idea, but it kinda defeats the purpose of i-Level. The whole point is to control your air from your cell phone, that's what makes it so neat. If you have to have a dedicated device you might as well have just gotten this.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Disagree. The key fobs are very limited. Presets and thats it. With I-level I have full controll just like the TouchPad. I also have recallibration, presets changes, sensitivity adjustments, etc. and in the future, even more (tank pressure rumored).

Look, this kind of technology is difficult. Look how long APR has been working on their app. These devices are doing so much these days. The number of combinations of possible conflicts is huge. I agree, ideally one device would be nice, but for now, I just think people have to understand how challenging it is to build an app like this. I only expect Accu-Air to stay committed to supporting it and refining it.

BTW, if any of you having issues have jailbroken the device, I would look at that first.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not saying its easy. I understand the complexity. But don't sell something if its not ready.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

alexj87 said:


> I'm not saying its easy. I understand the complexity. But don't sell something if its not ready.


X2.. Not trying to badmouth anyone, they're a great company, and i understand anything like this is going to have some growing pains right after it's launched. I'm confident they'll get it sorted out. :thumbup:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

It would be nice if they just came out with a wireless controller that you can put anywhere and not have to worry about a cable and be able to operate the system outside the car like the Ilevel and not have to use your phone. Dear AccuAir Please make this happen! and it would be nice to be able to monitor the tank pressure from the controller


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

GRIMwagon said:


> X2.. Not trying to badmouth anyone, they're a great company, and i understand anything like this is going to have some growing pains right after it's launched. I'm confident they'll get it sorted out. :thumbup:


I spoke with Reno and Jesse. Nice guys. Reno is sending a different unit to see if that makes a difference. If not we'll see.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

1490R32 said:


> It would be nice if they just came out with a wireless controller that you can put anywhere and not have to worry about a cable and be able to operate the system outside the car like the Ilevel and not have to use your phone. Dear AccuAir Please make this happen! and it would be nice to be able to monitor the tank pressure from the controller


Ipod Touch.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Ipod Touch.


I Know Paul. lol

What I meant was it would be nice if they ditched the current hard wired controller and came out with something new kinda slimmer and digital the size of a small cell phone that would come in new kits and you would be able to upgrade the current one. I know this sounds just like the ilevel but it would just be nice to have everything made by AccuAir and not having to use a dedicated device, apps, and Apple products conjoined with AccuAir, that might just be the problem! I think its a change that AccuAir needs to make to keep up with Air Lift who has already updated there V1 to the V2. I know there is no comparison between AccuAir and Air Lift but you get the idea. In my opinion this is what AccuAir should have done and never even gone the ilevel route, but you know what they say about opinions I will always be a big fan of AccuAir having a Elevel working flawless for over the past two years, but not sold on this product just yet and will continue to use the key fobs that work just fine and honestly how often are you going into the main settings and resetting recallibration, presets changes, sensitivity adjustments that are so easy to access in the hard wired controller. I feel they rushed this product to the market to soon and left out one of the biggest features that people wanted the most in the tank PSI reading and that was the big deciding factor for me doing the pre order back in October.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

GRIMwagon said:


> Actually not a bad idea, but it kinda defeats the purpose of i-Level. The whole point is to control your air from your cell phone, that's what makes it so neat. If you have to have a dedicated device you might as well have just gotten this.


Soooo true! at least when you want them to work every time they do and you don't have to worry about having to kill the app and restart it and look stupid when trying to show off to your friends, because after all that's really what the Ilevel is all about.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

1490R32 said:


> when trying to show off to your friends, because after all that's really what the Ilevel is all about.


Thank god someone gets it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

alexj87 said:


> I'm gonna call accuair tomorrow. The flaw in their product forces you to look at your phone. Close and open apps. Turn on and off wifi while driving which is irresponsible and unsafe and unacceptable in my eyes. More over apps and GPS do not work while I level is in use also unacceptable.
> 
> This is not to bash the brand. The quality of the rest of my accuair components is tremendous. Seems out of character to have such a poor performing accuair product.


So if you are trying to use your iLevel as a dedicated or primary interface as Alex is, it is crucial that you turn your "Keep Alive" Mode to ON. This keeps the app connected so that you aren't constantly having to restart the app and re-establish the connection when you need to make an adjustment. Although I think that Alex's particular iLevel receiver may have a range limitation which we are going to determine very soon, he also wasn't following the instructions to make the most out of the device.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Look, this kind of technology is difficult. Look how long APR has been working on their app. These devices are doing so much these days. The number of combinations of possible conflicts is huge. I agree, ideally one device would be nice, but for now, I just think people have to understand how challenging it is to build an app like this. I only expect Accu-Air to stay committed to supporting it and refining it.


I think that you hit the nail on the head... We are definitely committed to making this technology successful in all of our user's eyes and we are confident that we are on the right path. When we started developing this technology we knew how complex it would be, so we went to one of the best development firms in the business with more experience at App and Wireless hardware development than anyone else. They spent about 4 times longer than expected developing the initial version and we are constantly working with them to further refine every aspect of the product. This is a very different product than anything we have tackled before:

The Challenges:
- With constantly changing OS parameters, development is never quite finished. 
- Apple has a really clean app development program which yields very consistent results, but there are a lot of rules to follow and many limitations to what control we can have on the device itself.
- Wireless is always a difficult medium for communication. I think that the technology is constantly improving, but users always want more range, faster response, and more capability.

The Good News:
- App updates are often and automatic. Apple has made the process of constant improvement seamless in the users eyes and you will be seeing many more updates that contain vast improvements rolling out shortly.
- We created an OTA (Over the Air) Firmware update capability for the iLevel early on. This is huge because it allows your app and your device to load completely new firmware on your iLevel receiver whenever we want. This means that all of the "rumored" displays like tank pressure and vehicle height will suddenly show up one day with seamless integration for our users. :thumbup:

In summary, we really appreciate all of the customers that have gotten on board with this product so far because they have played a major roll in launching technology that we believe will eventually be huge. We also appreciate all of feedback both positive and negative (I would be happy to see a little more positive feedback, but I also know that people that are happy with a product usually don't find the need to blurt it out).


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think that you hit the nail on the head... We are definitely committed to making this technology successful in all of our user's eyes and we are confident that we are on the right path. When we started developing this technology we knew how complex it would be, so we went to one of the best development firms in the business with more experience at App and Wireless hardware development than anyone else. They spent about 4 times longer than expected developing the initial version and we are constantly working with them to further refine every aspect of the product. This is a very different product than anything we have tackled before:
> 
> The Challenges:
> - With constantly changing OS parameters, development is never quite finished.
> ...


Awesome summation Reno. You guys make a great product!:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> Awesome summation Reno. You guys make a great product!:thumbup:


Customer service has been top notch Reno. We have spoken one on one multiple times. no run around, no bs. You got my support!


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumbup: for putting out a product and sticking with it. Should have mine very soon and I can't wait to put it in. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

fasttt600 
Awesome summation Reno. You guys make a great product!

swfloridamk6
Customer service has been top notch Reno. We have spoken one on one multiple times. no run around, no bs. You got my support!

I don't think anyone ever questioned AccuAir on their great product's and customer service guy's just that the ilevel still has some bug's to be worked out and really does not offer much over the key fob's at the current time. I am sure AccuAir will get everything worked out and this will be just another great product but until then I think I will just sit back and watch it grow before I pull the trigger on it


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to be 'that' guy here and ask it:

What's happening with Android's version of i-level? I was told Jan/Feb 2013 at SEMA, and I've been hearing April/May 2013 in rumours now. Definitely want it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Iku said:


> I'm going to be 'that' guy here and ask it:
> 
> What's happening with Android's version of i-level? I was told Jan/Feb 2013 at SEMA, and I've been hearing April/May 2013 in rumours now. Definitely want it!


We are working on it now. We will be releasing a poll soon so that we can see which devices are most popular for the Android platform and make sure that we design the app to work with those devices.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Reno, when could we expect another software upgrade on the i-level


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

rgarjr said:


> Reno, when could we expect another software upgrade on the i-level


The next automatic update will be live in the next week or so. It improves some connectivity issues as well as contains a horizontal format for iPads.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> Reno, when could we expect another software upgrade on the i-level


Out of curiosity, what issues are you running into on the current version?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I used to have a problem where my iPhone refuse to connect to the i-level WiFi after 3-4 days. Only way to get it to work again was to disconnect power to the i-level But just recently I haven't seen this problem. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

rgarjr said:


> I used to have a problem where my iPhone refuse to connect to the i-level WiFi after 3-4 days. Only way to get it to work again was to disconnect power to the i-level But just recently I haven't seen this problem. :thumbup:


I keep having the same problem. Hopefully this next update fixes it.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on it now. We will be releasing a poll soon so that we can see which devices are most popular for the Android platform and make sure that we design the app to work with those devices.


Cool thanks for the reply. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine worked for about 1 hr, turned off car, ate dinner, when I returned nothing worked, I can't even see the ilevel wifi connection. Seems like it can't even find the wifi.. I'm going to play with it today, disconnect it Etc etc.. Really don't have the patience or the time. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine works but get the discount msg every 3rd time I try to use it. Enabling the keep alive function and ONLY using ur phone for this seems to be more reliable


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> I used to have a problem where my iPhone refuse to connect to the i-level WiFi after 3-4 days. Only way to get it to work again was to disconnect power to the i-level But just recently I haven't seen this problem. :thumbup:


Do you have 'keep alive' on?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Update: 

New app version 1.2 available in the Apple Store now. When you update the app and then connect to your iLevel receiver it will ask you to update the firmware in your receiver (we suggest having the ignition OFF during this process). The updates include the following: 



Improved connection ease and connection reliability 

Supports landscape mode for iPad 

Reports errors during calibration 

 

Please keep us posted on your observations!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Just updated, will try it out on the i-level. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

No change in my connectivity issues


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> No change in my connectivity issues


 The only times I get the "unable to join the network" error is in 2 scenarios. 

* When my iphone is currently connected to my home wifi network and I go into wifi settings and try to connect to i-level. 

* When I'm parked and there's no known Wifi networks, I go into settings and see if i-level is in range, if I see it I press on it, and then get that error. 

The bummer part when I get that error is that I need to remove power from the i-level module for my iphone to connect back to it. Re-booting the phone, resetting network settings, or forget the network will not work in getting it to connect. 

When I don't try to manually connect (let the iphone connect to it automatically) it works great.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> No change in my connectivity issues


 "Forget" the network and then try to connect again. If you don't know how to "forget network" on your phone I can explain. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on it now. We will be releasing a poll soon so that we can see which devices are most popular for the Android platform and make sure that we design the app to work with those devices.


 Monthly check in on this Reno! In for news. :thumbup:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Bumping again.


----------



## xbike (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Guys, I´m using iLevel since couple of months.
It was everything fine till today.
Today i was driving my R32 and i wanted to use iLevel .
I can connect my iPhone via Wifi to iLevel, but when i start the App i got following error message.








I tried to disconnect and reconnect the ilevel , i tried to reinstall the app, i tried to use another iphone and ipad but nothing.
What can i do now?
thx


----------

